# Today is the day :)



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

*Mochi's Journal*

So I'm sitting here in the Jetblue terminal because we opted to fly back with our puppy Mochi rather than driving for 6 hours .

Stay tuned. Will have pics tonight.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats and hope you have an uneventful flight home


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. Hope your flight home goes well for you. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How exciting! Hope all goes well w/your flight lane: Don't forget to post lots of hoto: as soon as you can :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, congrats to you! Hope your flight goes well and don't forget to take pics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mochi is coming ! Yeah!
:drum:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaahoooooo!! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear and see more.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is so exciting! Congratulations and I'm looking forward to puppy pics. 
Jane


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay!!!! I know the feeling of excitement as you travel to get your new puppy. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics of Mochi


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

congratulations, have a great flight, we are all waiting on the pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to pics! Hope you have a smooth flight home.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh boy, can't wait to see some Mochi!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Pictures?


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a quick picture.










First night was a dream. On the way home, he was really great in the carrier, slept in the carrier soundly with his toys/stuffed animals.

Got home at 8, he pee'd outside at 8:30. We all jumped for joy. Took him inside, started introducing the crate. He definitely has some anxiety when left alone while I went to shower I left him in the ex-pen and I could hear him. Came back and didn't let him out until he quieted down.

We went to bed at 10 cuz we were really tired, put him in the crate and let him sleep with us on the bed (crate on bed) he slept soundly until 12 when he whined a bit, we took him out cuz he didn't pee since 8, but he didn't pee... took him back in, put him in the crate, and he slept again till 5am woke us up, went outside, and pee'd.

Fed him at 7, let him free roam with an eye on him, and when we were in the bathroom, he pee'd on the floor!!! ::slaps forehead. I was pushing it for another 30 minutes but I guess I waited too long.

We wiped him down, and then he started whining (?). GF took him out, and he pooped!!! three times!!!! woo!

He's really good, and I'm realy suprised.

Some youtube vids of him playing yesterday.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is so adorable! How do you get anything done in your house. I would be on the floor with him 24-7. Watching him play with that ball was so cute. 

Enjoy him!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

He's adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG he is the cutest puppy! Love his eyebrows, too. The videos were great.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I love the stripe up is tail


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwwww, what a cutie -- I love the eyebrows. And it was too funny the way he looked at you when the ball would make noises. You're going to have so much fun with him!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable! Sounds like you're off to a good start!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He sure is cute. I love eyebrow furboys!! Have you decided on a name yet? Cicero loves his babble ball...and I know it by heart! Your pup is so cute playing with it. Thanks for sharing....and please continue. WELCOME


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Some more pics of him. He sure does do well in his crate  one of my main goals.



















Cicero, his name is Mochi, but that was before he started staying with us. We did name him after we met him the first time because he was a fluffball it reminded us of the candy Mochi. Now that he's been with us, we feel like naming him Shadow would have been more suiting lol.

So far only one accident out of the 7 or 8 pp's he's had. He sure does sleep a lot which is expected, but it's as if he sleeps with one eye open to make sure I'm there. I go get a drink in the other room and I hear him whine. I try not to answer or call out but I always do ::slaps forehead


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

He's a doll! Take lots of photos because they grow so fast! Sounds like he is off to a good start!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Enjoy this little cutie.
Glad to read all is going well so far.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I would have know his name if I had re-read about the first picture.  Mochi sure has a sweet face and I know you are loving him. He sounds like he has a good start with the crate and potty. We are lucky to own a smart breed - and they stick like glue to their people.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie. I love his coloring and those eyebrows are so expressive. He is just a little waggly tail guy. LOL So sweet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a doll! I LOVED the video, he kept looking at you both wondering if it was ok, how sweet! I like that you blame yourself for his accidents, <grin> that is the way it is. You will have many years of joy I know. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mochi is a real cutie! And, the girl in the video is, too!

It sounds like you are doing a great job, and so is Mochi!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......I LOVE Eyebrows! He is Cute!

Pups will sleep. I remember Dexter sleeping on my lap and I would not move so he could sleep!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That last picture is stinkin' cute!! What a face! I absolutely adored watching Mochi playing with his blue ball. He's vocal, isn't he? lol At almost 3, my Ricky and Sammy still do the 'flat as a rug' move when in front of a toy, esp. Ricky. He's the more playful one with toys. I know they'll keep doing the Hav antics for many more years to come. Life will be a lot more fun for you, now that Mochi is there. 

Oh sure, there are the accidents, the whining, the feeding, caring and cleaning of the little guy, but that's just the small price to pay. lol I mean, look at him!! :baby:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats. He is just too cute!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He's so cute Tony! I saw him in the breeder's website the day you said you were on your way to get him!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is really cute!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Mochi is adorable!

I too am a sucker for eyebrows.

is he a silver/black or tan/black? He doesn't quite look black and white.

You are going to have more fun and loving than you can imagine!

Fabulous pics and videos, thanks for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

He's tri color. His paws are a little tan, his snout is tan a bit. It used to be all white. He has a pure white/silver chest and holds it out proudly when he sits!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Any update on Mochi... pics?


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi again all... I'm giong to take this opportunity to give an update to our breeder Marian (Hope you read this!) Mochi has been great, and we've had lots of success with him.

In September he'll get his rabies shot, and the week after that, he'll be attending Andrea Arden's puppy class here in the city!

His potty training is coming along very well. He can go "P-P" on command 9 out of 10 times and he's extended his "den" area to our entire bedroom! Anywhere outside the door he considers pee-able but we've been working on that. He sleeps with us in bed and my girlfriend and I take turns taking him out when he wakes us up at 7:00am on the dot! I'm just glad he hasn't pee'd on our bed yet but after a few weeks, we've been very comfortable.

Here are some pics and a video of his training as he is so far only able to sit on command  - Enjoy as he was definitely in the posing mood today.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mochi is so cute and such a good little boy.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mochi is so cute. He's getting so big. What a handsome face.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mochi certainly knows how to pose for the camera. He is a beautiful hav, glad to read things are going great with him. Many years of happiness with this cutie.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mochi is absolutely adorable!!
Glad things are going well.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO excited for you!!!! There is nothing like the feeling of getting a new Hav puppy! Can't wait to see pics of Mochi! Congrats!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Moochie is adorable! I love the coloring on his face.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great going on the training! Havs are soooooooooooooooo smart! You will surprised what they learn!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute boy! Sounds like you're doing a great job on the training!


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. There's one thing that i've been noticing is that he's turning from black to dark brown. If I pull his hair straight, I can see it started otu black, but now is growing out chocolate brown. Does anyone know why?

I did change from chicken to lamb, or is it due to the summer time sun and it's getting bleached?

Edit:

It looks like the center one










What color will it change into?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Mochi is a really cute one...reminds me of my Missy girl. I remember at one time it looked like some of her hair was turning reddish brown but now she is two and it is all black again.

I thought I read some where maybe it was something in her diet doing it...I am not sure, but it didn't stay the brown.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great new pics of Mochi. He's such a cutie!! 

Food won't have any effect on what color hair your pup will have.  It's a Hav thing and you might see a few color changes in his hair over the years. Look to his parents and his siblings and that might be a little help in seeing what he might do, but really, Mochi might just continue to surprise you with color changes every year!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh the cuteness/ congrats on Mochi.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Lynn said:


> Mochi is a really cute one...reminds me of my Missy girl. I remember at one time it looked like some of her hair was turning reddish brown but now she is two and it is all black again.
> 
> I thought I read some where maybe it was something in her diet doing it...I am not sure, but it didn't stay the brown.


Missy is beautiful. Her coat looks perfect. I remember looking at her back then and said how I would wish I have a dog like that... maybe one day!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*adorable mochi!*

Wow, he is adorable. Love the brows! My dogs were barking at him barking in the video.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What an adorable guy.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, those pictures are just beautiful! What a cutie.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

the puppy is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He sure is a cutie!


----------

